

DigitalOcean announces second Amsterdam datacenter - Leftb
https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/digitalocean-announces-second-amsterdam-datacenter-ams2

======
xutopia
I've noticed that performance has been reduced greatly lately on their
offering. Has anyone else noticed this? Also had a few machines randomly
reboot.

/edit Just now I'm unable to join using the console access on a few of my
droplets. I'm on a pretty fast internet connection (60MBps).

~~~
neom
Curious about the performance hits you're experiencing, feel free to reach out
to me directly.

~~~
xutopia
"Failed to establish a connection to the console. Please reload." is what I'm
getting on most hosts I'm running on.

------
marban
DO's offering is certainly refreshing but why does a single provider get that
many upvotes on basically any customary amendment? They are nothing more than
what Mediatemple is/was to the designer fraction.

~~~
beachstartup
because it's trendy.

people like trends, especially the technology industry.

larry ellison has an interesting rant about this on youtube.

~~~
marban
I know...

    
    
      "Cloud computing means using a computer that's out there"

------
colszowka
There seems to be a heavy rush on the region at the moment, creating a 1gb box
took 17 minutes, now I'm waiting for 5 minutes for a power-off to enable
private networking... `sudo shutdown` worked, but the admin job queue seems to
not check on that. I'll try again tomorrow :)

------
colszowka
Yay! And private networking, too!

------
tlongren
Awesome. The private network offering is what finally got me to move some
sites to DigitalOcean. Haven't looked back, I love it.

~~~
Kudos
I'm still waiting on an official response to this[1] before I'd even consider
it. I went so far as to email the CEO (after receiving marketing mail from his
address) and got no response.

[1] [http://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
ocea...](http://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-
ocean/suggestions/4141790-pooled-bandwidth)

------
alixaxel
They are also _A /B_ giving a $10 promo credit by email to some users
apparently.

~~~
neom
a/b? Don't think so....??

~~~
alixaxel
I got two emails from them (I had two separate accounts with Gmail + aliases).
In one of them, they offered me $10, the other they didn't.

